# New Loco for Tuahiwi Valley Lumber Co



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

The owners of Tuahiwi Valley Lumber are pleased to announce the arrival of a brand new second hand Climax yesterday. It was immediately put to work running some empty disconnects into the hills.















































Thanks Jay, runs like dream


Cheers
Neil


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Neil,
She already looks right at home on your pike! Nice layout too!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Layout looks great. I bet you ran it more the 1st day they I ever did. Glad it went to a good home... PS the tender number is a dry transfer and can be removed with no issues should you want to remove it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats one great looking RR. Later RJD


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Yeah, she did a few laps Jay.









Gotta confess on a bit of poetic licence, and some careful framing in the photos. The only way onto the trestle at the moment is the 5 finger sky hook. Mission this summer is to sort out Desolation Valley that you couldn't quite see behind the hill.. (and convince the neighbour that his shed needs painting)











Cheers
Neil


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Neil it really is looking good. I tried to look up your original thread on the beginning construction and couldn't find it. It must have been before the change and in the archives. I wanted to share that with a friend and show him how well you have done. If you remeber the subject of the post would you please post it so I can look it up.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Barry


I dug this up, but seems the most of photos are gone..? I'm on a new machine at work so it may be a local setting, Ill have another look at home tonite.


*Construction start on first garden railroad *



Cheers
Neil

Edit: Well, the link didn't work, I can't figure out how to drive to the actual post url, even when I'm there its just the forum address. Thats the title tho Barry.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Neil

Construction start on first Garden Railroad[/b]

If going from the results of a search in the MLS Archives.
[*] When the list of topics is returned.
[*] First check out the topics and find the one you want.
[*] Return the list of returned topics.
[*] Point to and right-click the topic's Subject/Title-line.
[*] Select and click the 'Properties' item on the context menu.
[*] After the 'Properties Page displays, select and copy the text in the field labeled Address (URL):
[/list][*] Paste the copied URL between the Forum Code tags, or into the field labeled 'URL:' on the Insert Hyperlink dialog. 
[/list]


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve, got it now. 

Boy, there was sure a mess there for a while. Thanks for letting me re-live that a little Barry 

Cheers 
Neil


----------

